# Stripping buckets



## Bon Secour (Nov 18, 2015)

I find these buckets just get in the way. Just another thing on the deck to keep from blowing overboard, get line wrapped around, store, etc. 
If the fisher insist on using one I pull out a collapsible “leaf bucket” and fill a big ziplock bag with water and use that for weight. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Bon Secour said:


> I find these buckets just get in the way. Just another thing on the deck to keep from blowing overboard, get line wrapped around, store, etc.
> If the fisher insist on using one I pull out a collapsible “leaf bucket” and fill a big ziplock bag with water and use that for weight.
> Just my opinion.


But how do you put stickers on it? How will people know how cool you are?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

^ ^ Of course, I am kidding. I have stickers on mine.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Collapsible clothes hamper with two layers of rubber sport flooring for weight. Will not blow out of the boat. One layer will, ask me how I know. 1/4 " foam cylinders sticking up from the bottom to prevent line tangles. Line is stripped and ready to cast when you get to the fish.


----------



## Bon Secour (Nov 18, 2015)

Padre said:


> But how do you put stickers on it? How will people know how cool you are?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

They know.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I bought a trash can, epoxied a 10 pound wt in the bottom, and put a cut out seadeck pad on top of the wt.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

i use a 5 gallon bucket...just saying...no its not a yeti bucket


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I realize you didn’t ask about alternatives to stripping baskets, but ... I made several of these from $3.00 doormats from WalMart and I’m very happy with them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I bought a trash can, epoxied a 10 pound wt in the bottom, and put a cut out seadeck pad on top of the wt.


10 pounds?!? All the crying I hear on here about saving weight and guys are chunking workout iron in stripping buckets and filling boat ballasts with 200 pounds of water to offset weight with a side console! 
You know I’m just joking but the wet towel seems like a good option for guys wanting weight only when they need it.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 10 pounds?!? All the crying I hear on here about saving weight and guys are chunking workout iron in stripping buckets and filling boat ballasts with 200 pounds of water to offset weight with a side console!
> You know I’m just joking but the wet towel seems like a good option for guys wanting weight only when they need it.


hahaha heck have you felt a strip and feed research bucket? Thing is heavy duty! But Smack if I use a towel I'll get nasty water all in my nice boat dude? hahaha jk I Put the weight in there so I can just drop the rod in with the line too and run and it won't blow all over the place. And the ballasts thing didn't make sense to me. I mean use your tabs. lol


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

I love my Strip and Feed bucket. I also modified the spikes so they are now twice as long. Less tangles! If anyone wants to do the same, go to the grocery store and buy some big straws, cut them in half, and slide them on the spikes. I like the taller model with the cutout. It works from the platform and off. You just have to be a little more precise on your feeding when standing on the platform and bucket on the deck.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Boneheaded said:


> i use a 5 gallon bucket...just saying...no its not a yeti bucket





Boneheaded said:


> i use a 5 gallon bucket...just saying...no its not a yeti bucket


LOL, no doubt! I went into Ace hardware today. Spotted the Yeti 5 gallon bucket there for $40! Ok, so the wall thickness is about twice that of a good ole 5 gal bucket that you can pic up for around $3. Ok, so it really should be worth $6, but given it the benefit of the doubt and maybe some UV inhibitors.... let's call it $10. You are paying the other $30 for the name! Ha! No thanks! I like my white 5 gal buckets too much!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Bucket snob


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

Boneheaded said:


> i use a 5 gallon bucket...just saying...no its not a yeti bucket


But how many stickers do you have on it?


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

rakeel said:


> But how many stickers do you have on it?


Actually none i put on, found it floating in biscayne bay, its decaled "seein double" with a wahoo, sticker. best part is the super tactical rope handle, which undoes my tangles for me while im casting under dock lights in the dark, and doubles as a bucket for actual water!


----------

